# Anyone have luck with cherry shrimp?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got a couple for my 75 gal community tank. Was wondering if anyone had any luck with them... pics maybe?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 2 tanks of them now. They seem to breed all the time. I'll have to take some pics of them and will post later.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I only bought 3 of them so I doubt they'll reproduce that much. They're so small I don't even know what sex they are.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Females will be red and the males are lighter and smaller.










A male and female


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I have a friend who had a 55 that he put a bunch of Java Moss in and just let it go, finally really took over and added a few cherrys, wound up with a BUNCH. In your case what concerns me is you said community tank, by that ill assume several different species of fish, what kind and how large, ?? those cherrys may be on tonites menu *


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Mostly tetras but I do have a baby angel... to small to really much of a threat for now. I might have already lost them. I put 3 in, they took off, and that's that. LOL


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

angelfish+cherry shrimp=uh oh.

Cherry shrimp are basically at the bottom of the food chain, they dont do well with most fish...


----------



## naterls (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to shrimp. Just wondering if it is okay to mix Glows and Bloodfins (tetras) together with Cherry Shrimp? Also, if they breed, will the tetras eat the shrimpspawn?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have cherrys with neons, lemon tetras, platys, mollys, a dojo loach, and a betta. If the shrimp are bigger than the fishes mouth, you are good. The betta and loach even leaves the baby shrimp alone.


----------



## naterls (Feb 23, 2010)

squirrelcrusher said:


> I have cherrys with neons, lemon tetras, platys, mollys, a dojo loach, and a betta. If the shrimp are bigger than the fishes mouth, you are good. The betta and loach even leaves the baby shrimp alone.


Thanks! That really gives me an idea of what I can mix with Cherrys. I am about to get a 250 gallon tank from my fiancee's parents (their Water Dragon recently died and I'm gonna clean that out and make a really nice aquatic setup). I'm thinking about doing a massive planted setup with large numbers of very small shoaling fish and lots (maybe 20 or more) of Cherry shrimp as well as other fish to balance out the micro-ecosystem. Any ideas on which species? (I know that the Bloodfins are really neat when in large groups)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a few when I had my 20g setup, by the time I moved them to the 75g I had over 40 but most were still small and were constantly getting trapped in my filters. They are decent algae eaters but need to be with smaller fish. Once I moved them to a Discus tank, they all disappeared. 









I am still able to keep around some full grown amano shrimp though. The white dots are nerite snail eggs...that cannot hatch in fresh water:


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I started with 10 and I now have hundreds of RCS. They are a great cleanup crew. I have Discus, Serpae, Celestial Pearl Danios, Oto's, Plecostomous, and Cory's.



I also have one that has grown to mass 3 or 4 times more than any other RCS. Some kind of mutant.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

So your the one with the QUEEN cherry shrimp!

I'm kind of surprised the Discus don't bother them.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dmaaaaax said:


> So your the one with the QUEEN cherry shrimp!
> 
> I'm kind of surprised the Discus don't bother them.


I'll try to get a picture of a Shrimp riding a Discus. It's kind of comical.


----------

